# Download Thread Tool Added



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Today, by member request, I added the Download Thread tool to the forums. Please test it out and let me know if you experience any issues, I tested it earlier and it seems to be working great!

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Thank you!


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome. I hope it continues to work well and that everybody enjoys having the feature.


----------

